# Aura Satin for Trim



## olepainter (Dec 31, 2013)

Any of you guys use Aura satin for trim ? I used it this past week & i like it.
A few years ago i used the Aura semi gloss, & it was horrible to work with, lot of sags & runs. I won't use it again


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Aura Satin is better than semi, but there are so many factors when you use it because it dries fast. 
As we found out this week in a very warm condo, higher temperature made it difficult to apply.
We turned down the heat and it worked like a charm (longer open time)


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We use it on trim I liked it. The room temp was 65-70 degrees. This was the first time we had used it at all. We used the eggshell which I didn't care for the overall finish, it was a C2 color, We repainted the room with the Satin and it looked much better.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

No. I have never used wall paints for trim.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> No. I have never used wall paints for trim.


We have a customer that hates semi on trim. At first I didn't think it would look good but it does.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> We have a customer that hates semi on trim. At first I didn't think it would look good but it does.


I also don't like semi on trim. But that's the customer's choice. 

There is plenty of trim paints you can use. so why use a wall paint, next thing I know I will be priming drywall with blockfiller.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I also don't like semi on trim. But that's the customer's choice.
> 
> There is plenty of trim paints you can use. so why use a wall paint, next thing I know I will be priming drywall with blockfiller.


Semi in trim here 99% of time by customers choice and GC . Semi is always spec on most new work whether commercial residential . Satin oils would hold up well like Impervo or Cell-u- tone from PL but those days are gone. Advance satin from BM has a real nice sheen.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I did recommend using a trim paint but they wanted a wall paint. Usually I stick to my guns but these people wanted it and that's what we gave them.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I also don't like semi on trim. But that's the customer's choice.
> 
> There is plenty of trim paints you can use. so why use a wall paint, next thing I know I will be priming drywall with blockfiller.


So, what is your go-to trim paint, or sheen?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I also don't like semi on trim. But that's the customer's choice.
> 
> There is plenty of trim paints you can use. so why use a wall paint, next thing I know I will be priming drywall with blockfiller.


Isn't that better because it's cheaper :whistling2:


----------



## olepainter (Dec 31, 2013)

The Aura satin can be used on trim, it says so on the can. I like semi gloss better for sheen, but its harder to put on & look good, If the trim is going to get alot of abuse, I would use something different.

Thanks for your input


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Semi in trim here 99% of time by customers choice and GC . Semi is always spec on most new work whether commercial residential . Satin oils would hold up well like Impervo or Cell-u- tone from PL but those days are gone. Advance satin from BM has a real nice sheen.


No more NC work for me. 3 years ago I gave Cellutone a try and I had to stop the work because the smell was so bad.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Gough said:


> So, what is your go-to trim paint, or sheen?


Advance Satin is my go to trim paint. Starting this year mostly Benjamin Moore for everything not including primers and an occasional use of FP of HD.
:thumbsup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> Isn't that better because it's cheaper :whistling2:


I think there is a thread about that somewhere.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Advance Satin is my go to trim paint. Starting this year mostly Benjamin Moore for everything not including primers and an occasional use of *FP of HD*.
> :thumbsup:


:sneaky2:
Now I get it.....


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> No. I have never used wall paints for trim.


Satin can be perfectly used on trim. It is a durable & washable product.
I personally think semi-gloss looks gaudy. 
Satin on trim, IMO, is a richer look.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Yup. I usually suggest Satin. 
Aura satin is great stuff. Not just for walls. I've used it on cabinets with success. 
I typically spec Advance.


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

Marrone72 said:


> Satin can be perfectly used on trim. It is a durable & washable product.
> I personally think semi-gloss looks gaudy.
> Satin on trim, IMO, is a richer look.


IMO semi-gloss makes the trim pop more, but if the customer requests satin, then I use satin. Rather than Aura, I would probably use Satin Impervo WB, it doesn't dry quite as fast.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> No more NC work for me. 3 years ago I gave Cellutone a try and I had to stop the work because the smell was so bad.


Lol yea like I said those days are gone but what a paint maybe cause I grew up using oils .


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Marrone72 said:


> Satin can be perfectly used on trim. It is a durable & washable product.
> I personally think semi-gloss looks gaudy.
> Satin on trim, IMO, is a richer look.


I've got no problem using Advance satin or Satin Impervo WB on trim both look great when cured and hold up well. As for Aura satin never used it , just matte , eggshell and semi.


----------



## Fine Lines Painting (Jan 22, 2014)

I use Aura a hole lot more than other products.

Its awesome on wall and trim. With Aura its about the sheen.
The days of applying specific trim paint is gone.

This stuff is formulated to bond to walls and trim.
When it cures it is durable.

You have to get used to working with the semi. You have to make sure you lay an even couple mills and not let the corners or groves get loaded and you will be fine.


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> No. I have never used wall paints for trim.


Who says it's a wall paint? Lots of painters use Aura on trim.


----------



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

We use aura satin on many high end jobs and repaints on trim when doing by hand . I don't tell the contractor half the time the can't tell the diff between it and any other brand of semi. I add a little dynoflow from Sherwin and boom it flows just fine. It covers like no other paint , so when it's in the budget I use it. Saves on my labor.


----------



## ptbopainter (Sep 10, 2013)

I think satin and pearl is definitely the way to go for trim, especially if it's nice trim. You can jazz up boring 60s trim with SG but otherwise it's all about the pearl finish. Goes great with matte walls. Looks good with eggshell walls too. SG is just louder than it needs to be


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

harmonicarocks said:


> *IMO semi-gloss makes the trim pop more*, but if the customer requests satin, then I use satin. Rather than Aura, I would probably use Satin Impervo WB, it doesn't dry quite as fast.


Why would you want base boards and door frames to pop out? 
Satin offers a more subtle look.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Marrone72 said:


> Why would you want base boards and door frames to pop out?
> Satin offers a more subtle look.


Why not? We just painted 24 doors 6 panel wood along with frames, baseboards , crown , built ins. We used Advance semi BM looks beautiful HO loved it as did designer.
Ill post pics in next project spotlight on my blog. We use semi quite often it's very popular here all depends on substrate and customer. Even when we were using oils like Satin Impervo it's still was very shiny then dulls down to a satin but still a lot shiny than any latex or hybrid . I do like BM Advance satin allot, better yet mixing 1-1 satin - semi makes a real nice finish . What the customer wants they get so long as the check clears.


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Why not? We just painted 24 doors 6 panel wood along with frames, baseboards , crown , built ins. We used Advance semi BM looks beautiful HO loved it as did designer.
> Ill post pics in next project spotlight on my blog. We use semi quite often it's very popular here all depends on substrate and customer. Even when we were using oils like Satin Impervo it's still was very shiny then dulls down to a satin but still a lot shiny than any latex or hybrid . I do like BM Advance satin allot, better yet mixing 1-1 satin - semi makes a real nice finish . What the customer wants they get so long as the check clears.


Nick, I've been painting for years. I’ve even used High-gloss oil back in the day. But, personally, I don't like shinny paint for interior woodwork. 
No, I don't believe that baseboards and door frames need to be painted with semi-gloss. Normally, furnishings, TV’s and Tables etc, go back up against the walls, so very little base trim even shows. It you are painting walls with a color and using white satin for the trim, IMO, it stands out just fine. 

My ideal room would be painted with; ceilings - flat , walls - matte finish, woodwork & doors - satin gloss (the highest sheen I like to put on walls is eggshell - even in bathrooms and kitchens), it's a matter of personal preference. 

Yes, at the end of the day, the customer picks what they want in their home. But I always recommend what I like.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Marrone72 said:



> Nick, I've been painting for years. I&#146;ve even used High-gloss oil back in the day. But, personally, I don't like shinny paint for interior woodwork.
> No, I don't believe that baseboards and door frames need to be painted with semi-gloss. Normally, furnishings, TV&#146;s and Tables etc, go back up against the walls, so very little base trim even shows. It you are painting walls with a color and using white satin for the trim, IMO, it stands out just fine.
> 
> My ideal room would be painted with; ceilings - flat , walls - matte finish, woodwork & doors - satin gloss (the highest sheen I like to put on walls is eggshell - even in bathrooms and kitchens), it's a matter of personal preference.
> ...


I looked at 3 interior repaints today all 3 asked for semi gloss on trim so that's what they will get if we get the job. High gloss oil was nice but what I said in my post was Satin Impervo from Ben Moore which was Satin oil and there number 1 selling product back in the day. My favorite was P&L Cell-U-Tone satin oil thing of beauty on wood. Glad you have been painting for years great way to make a living.


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> *I looked at 3 interior repaints today all 3 asked for semi gloss on trim* so that's what they will get if we get the job. High gloss oil was nice but what I said in my post was Satin Impervo from Ben Moore which was Satin oil and there number 1 selling product back in the day. My favorite was P&L Cell-U-Tone satin oil thing of beauty on wood. Glad you have been painting for years great way to make a living.


Nick, customers rely on professionals to give them sound advice. 
Most customers IMO, make dumb choices, so your point is moot.

I had a job where a decorator recommended egg shell (for the walls) in their 'great room' because the women had kids. Well, I ended up redoing the room with a matte finish because she hated tall, shinny walls.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

sheens aren't standard from mfg to mfg.
S.W. Eggshell is pretty darn shiny compared to Ben Moore eggshell for example.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Marrone72 said:


> Nick, customers rely on professionals to give them sound advice.
> Most customers IMO, make dumb choices, so your point is moot.
> 
> I had a job where a decorator recommended egg shell (for the walls) in their 'great room' because the women had kids. Well, I ended up redoing the room with a matte finish because she hated tall, shinny walls.


My point is moot?? Dam I've been doing it all wrong since the 70"s shame on me. Matte finish sucks IMO but if that's what a customer wants that's what they get . If they want my advice I'm there to offer it but its there home not mine. Most of my customers make good choose more now then ever before . Thanks for letting me know how a profoisonal operates .


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Why not? We just painted 24 doors 6 panel wood along with frames, baseboards , crown , built ins. We used Advance semi BM looks beautiful HO loved it as did designer.
> Ill post pics in next project spotlight on my blog. We use semi quite often it's very popular here all depends on substrate and customer. Even when we were using oils like Satin Impervo it's still was very shiny then dulls down to a satin but still a lot shiny than any latex or hybrid . I do like BM Advance satin allot, better yet mixing 1-1 satin - semi makes a real nice finish . What the customer wants they get so long as the check clears.


Nick, I wasn't aware that you could mix them successfully (never thought about actually). But I'm very interested how this would look. Have you done this with Aura as well? The semi in the Aura line is a bit too much gloss for me but something more than the satin might be interesting


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Tonyg said:


> Nick, I wasn't aware that you could mix them successfully (never thought about actually). But I'm very interested how this would look. Have you done this with Aura as well? The semi in the Aura line is a bit too much gloss for me but something more than the satin might be interesting




We've mixed a number of different products together over the years. In our experience, it's always worth a call to the paint company's tech service people, not the guys at the paint store. I can only speak for PPG and BM, but those guys are incredibly helpful.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Marrone72 said:


> Why would you want* base boards and door frames to pop out? *
> Satin offers a more subtle look.


A lot of people like that look, its personal preference.

You can push what sheen levels you prefer all you want. But it just comes down to what the customer wants. You are coming across like you tell your customers that they like Coke better than Pepsi.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Marrone72 said:


> Nick, customers rely on professionals to give them sound advice.
> Most customers IMO, make dumb choices, so your point is moot.
> 
> I had a job where a decorator recommended egg shell (for the walls) in their 'great room' because the women had kids. Well, I ended up redoing the room with a matte finish because she hated tall, shinny walls.


I just wanted to quote this post to make sure it was saved before Marrone72 could edit.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> I just wanted to quote this post to make sure it was saved before Marrone72 could edit.


Sev?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> My point is moot?? Dam I've been doing it all wrong since the 70"s shame on me. Matte finish sucks IMO but if that's what a customer wants that's what they get . If they want my advice I'm there to offer it but its there home not mine. Most of my customers make good choose more now then ever before . Thanks for letting me know how a profoisonal operates .


Sorry nick, you got it covered. Little slow this evening.:blink:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Sev?


Bite me. :jester:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Sheen is always customer's choice, Product is always my choice.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Sheen is always customer's choice, Product is always my choice.


How ya been ReNt?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> How ya been ReNt?


Rented and you. :jester:


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Tonyg said:


> Nick, I wasn't aware that you could mix them successfully (never thought about actually). But I'm very interested how this would look. Have you done this with Aura as well? The semi in the Aura line is a bit too much gloss for me but something more than the satin might be interesting


You can mix them it does knock the sheen down a bit gives a nice looking very durable finish. Aura semi is very shiny but the white is killer covers excellent. I like to use Advance Satin-Semi mix my personal preference it's a nice looking finish. Painters have been doing this since colonial days...well since I watched my old man anyway God rest his soul. Some paints I used past couple weeks on woodwork, cabinets , doors etc... BM--PPG--C2--SW. And few different primers I like to experiment .


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> You can mix them it does knock the sheen down a bit gives a nice looking very durable finish. Aura semi is very shiny but the white is killer covers excellent. I like to use Advance Satin-Semi mix my personal preference it's a nice looking finish. Painters have been doing this since colonial days...well since I watched my old man anyway God rest his soul.


Please take it down. I hate when someone pours paint on the front label side.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Please take down. I hate when someone pours paint on the front label side.


My grand kids like to help I hear ya ill let them know.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> My grand kids like to help I hear ya ill let them know.


Actually one is pretty good sprayer he's 10...


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Please take down. I hate when someone pours paint on the front label side.


That really gets on my pet peeve.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Rented and you. :jester:


Feeling kinda slung out. But at my age, that's to be expected. :yes:


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Please take it down. I hate when someone pours paint on the front label side.


If it offends you look away ...lol


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Gough said:


> That really gets on my pet peeve.


Wanna start a thread about that? :whistling2:


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Wanna start a thread about that? :whistling2:


Pet peeves I'm down .


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Pet peeves I'm down .


I second that!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> You can mix them it does knock the sheen down a bit gives a nice looking very durable finish. Aura semi is very shiny but the white is killer covers excellent. I like to use Advance Satin-Semi mix my personal preference it's a nice looking finish. Painters have been doing this since colonial days...well since I watched my old man anyway God rest his soul. Some paints I used past couple weeks on woodwork, cabinets , doors etc... BM--PPG--C2--SW. And few different primers I like to experiment .


Nice collection of paints. How do you like that C2 trim paint you've got there? (at least from the partial label it looks like it!). I sprayed some on a sample door and liked it. Brushed the back straight out of the can and didn't like that so much.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Damon T said:


> Nice collection of paints. How do you like that C2 trim paint you've got there? (at least from the partial label it looks like it!). I sprayed some on a sample door and liked it. Brushed the back straight out of the can and didn't like that so much.


That's the satin under the label( Man u guys are tough) and we liked it a lot when we sprayed it. I liked the semi gloss much better both sprayed and brushed. I did a kitchen cabinet job with it came out really nice.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nick how did you guys like Kem aqua? Haven't seen any posts about you using it.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> Nick how did you guys like Kem aqua? Haven't seen any posts about you using it.


Just started toying with it ill let ya know ASAP . It's similar to the break through PPG far as thickness and blocking but I do like the Advance and C2 finish better right now. 
The low gloss KAand the PPG both are more like a eggshell which is fine but I like a little more shine . Like all paints it's what we like and what the customer will be happy with I've seen your photos your work looks awesome.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Lac gloss is closer to a semi gloss.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Just started toying with it ill let ya know ASAP . It's similar to the break through PPG far as thickness and blocking but I do like the Advance and C2 finish better right now.
> The low gloss KAand the PPG both are more like a eggshell which is fine but I like a little more shine . Like all paints it's what we like and what the customer will be happy with I've seen your photos your work looks awesome.


Clearly, as has been pointed out elsewhere, you're doing it wrong:whistling2:


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

Gough said:


> Clearly, as has been pointed out elsewhere, you're doing it wrong:whistling2:


If you like your satin, you can keep your satin.


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

Marrone72 said:


> Nick, customers rely on professionals to give them sound advice.
> Most customers IMO, make dumb choices, so your point is moot.
> I had a job where a decorator recommended egg shell (for the walls) in their 'great room' because the women had kids. Well, I ended up redoing the room with a matte finish because she hated tall, shinny walls.
> 
> ...


*And your point is? :blink:*


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Marrone72 said:


> *And your point is? :blink:*


I'll get back to ya in a couple of days.:jester:


----------



## PaintPerfect (Sep 19, 2013)

We have used Aura matte for walls and Aura satin for trim a lot, and our customers really like the results. I painted new trim in our company owners house with the satin finish, several years ago, and it has held up beautifully. Our logic is that semi is too shiny for matte walls, so we went down to the satin. I wasnt aware that the satin finish was designated as a "wall paint" as someone has said here. IMO, if it works, it works. Experience with it proves that it works pretty well. We used to love the Muralo Ultra Waterborne Semi for trim, but it was before we went to doing lots of matte walls. I like the Advance too, and we use it in place of oil, if, for example, we are doing a conversion in a particular area and not the entire house. We will use oil (ALWAYS SATIN IMPERVO), but prefer to bring people up to date with the newer water based finishes. In our opinion, oil has too many shortcomings in both the short term and long term. I dunno, there are so many personal formulas that work well for all of us. Its pretty interesting how different some of our approaches are, but in the end, as I said, if it works, it works. We also use the BM Extender quite often, and don't have much of a struggle with it drying too fast. I actually love the quicker dry time, because it allows for recoats sooner.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> I'll get back to ya in a couple of days.:jester:


It's been a couple days already. Can we get an answer?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> It's been a couple days already. Can we get an answer?


WTH, ReNt? You taking notes and marking days on the calendar?:blink::jester:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> WTH, ReNt? You taking notes and marking days on the calendar?:blink::jester:


I'll get back to you in a couple of days. :whistling2:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I'll get back to you in a couple of days. :whistling2:


Lol. I'll look to hear from ya Tuesday.:thumbup1:


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

slinger58 said:


> I'll get back to ya in a couple of days.:jester:


Take all the time you need slinger. In the mean time, I'll be growing a beard.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

PaintPerfect said:


> We have used Aura matte for walls and Aura satin for trim a lot, and our customers really like the results. I painted new trim in our company owners house with the satin finish, several years ago, and it has held up beautifully. Our logic is that semi is too shiny for matte walls, so we went down to the satin. I wasnt aware that the satin finish was designated as a "wall paint" as someone has said here. IMO, if it works, it works. Experience with it proves that it works pretty well. We used to love the Muralo Ultra Waterborne Semi for trim, but it was before we went to doing lots of matte walls. I like the Advance too, and we use it in place of oil, if, for example, we are doing a conversion in a particular area and not the entire house. We will use oil (ALWAYS SATIN IMPERVO), but prefer to bring people up to date with the newer water based finishes. In our opinion, oil has too many shortcomings in both the short term and long term. I dunno, there are so many personal formulas that work well for all of us. Its pretty interesting how different some of our approaches are, but in the end, as I said, if it works, it works. We also use the BM Extender quite often, and don't have much of a struggle with it drying too fast. I actually love the quicker dry time, because it allows for recoats sooner.


Would you say the satin is the same sheen as the WB Satin Impervo? I found in Regal Select that the Pearl sheen is basically identical to WBSI. LOVE that sheen for trim; it's perfect IMO.

I've used it on trim but it's tricky on things like six-panel doors, etc because of the fast dry time. How much extender are you using?


----------

